# colt government mark IV 380



## dlb

New to the board. Can anybody tell me the value of this colt? It is the nickle version with 2 mags.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Charlie

Howdy..........and Welcome to the forum............from Texas. Not sure 'bout your pistol. There are more knowledgeable folks (and a couple of know-it-alls) around here that can give you some pretty good information. Enjoy your stay. :smt028


----------



## Benzbuilder

The last one I saw for sale was $950.


----------



## Charlie

Benzbuilder said:


> The last one I saw for sale was $950.


WOW! :!: :!:


----------



## dlb

*wow*

I was offered it in trade for my sig 229 9mm. Do you think it would be a good trade? I have never seen this gun before but I am a newbie to the handgun world. It does not have the original case is that a bad thing? Thanks for all your time and info.


----------



## JimmySays

I thought I was "worldly", but I have never heard of a Mark IV Colt in .380ACP. Just goes to prove you learn something new every day!:smt023


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Does it look something like this?










Colt Mustang Series 80 .380 ACP


----------



## JimmySays

kansas_plainsman said:


> Does it look something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colt Mustang Series 80 .380 ACP


I was aware of the Mustang and the Pony. I was thinking Government Model with the Mark IV.


----------



## Baldy

*The Colt MK IV*

Here's a Colt MK-IV/series 80 Government Model-.380.








This gun cost me a Ruger SP-101:smt076 and some cash last year at a gun show. About $500 all total. Now I see them selling for $700 up. If you got one good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## JimmySays

Baldy said:


> Here's a Colt MK-IV/series 80 Government Model-.380.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gun cost me a Ruger SP-101:smt076 and some cash last year at a gun show. About $500 all total. Now I see them selling for $700 up. If you got one good luck with it.:smt1099


Sweet! Hold onto that one Mr. Baldy.


----------



## Baldy

Shoot Jimmy I can't get my hands on it. That belongs to the boss and I have shot one mag through it since shes owned it. I gave it to my pistol smith and he done his magic on it and at 10yds my wife will shoot the X ring out every time. Oh well Mama's happy and that's all that counts.


----------



## tony pasley

What did you have to bribe her about with that one?


----------



## Baldy

Tony just listen to Alabama's song Dixieland Delight and you will know where I am coming from. Nothing like a home grown country girl.:smt170


----------



## tony pasley

Understand completely.


----------



## JimK66

*Colt SS IV Gov series 80 380 acp*

Jimmy here's a Colt IV SS Gov series 80, 380 ACP pistol. It's my carry and a great little gun. I personally wouldn't sell mine for $1500. :smt1099








Jim


----------

